
Bitcoin’s Nightmare Scenario Has Come to Pass - rock57
http://recode.net/2016/03/02/bitcoins-nightmare-scenario-has-come-to-pass/
======
arm
Some context:

[https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-
bitcoin...](https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-bitcoin-
experiment-dabb30201f7)

